# Valencia (Spain) - City of Arts and Sciences -



## Ender (Mar 13, 2006)

Valencia is the third city of Spain (about 1 million inhabitants).It's a big modern city, and this is the City of Arts and Sciences (by Santiago Calatrava) with the Imax, Opera, Museum of Science, gardens and the biggest aquarium of Europe. The city is the host of the 32nd America's Cup in 2007.


----------



## markcode (Sep 12, 2005)

i like so much valencia...
it's not too big but it's getting really modern and lot's of interesting projects are growing up...
go valencia go!


----------



## Ender (Mar 13, 2006)

In summer 2007 you'll can see this building, called Agora. It's under construction. The crystal towers are proposed, and they are 308, 266 and 220 meters tall.


----------



## aCidMinD81 (Sep 11, 2002)

Ender said:


> Valencia is the third city of Spain (about 1 million inhabitants).


Not a million, but 807.000 inhabitants.


----------



## markcode (Sep 12, 2005)

Ender said:


> The crystal towers are proposed, and they are 308, 266 and 220 meters tall.


wow...can you post any rendering about those towers?

what about the tallest building in valencia now?


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

WOW It's awesome


----------



## Ender (Mar 13, 2006)

The tallest building is the new Hilton hotel, with 117 meters. The second is France Tower with 115, and the third is the Aqua building with 95-100 meters.


----------



## Clément (Mar 13, 2005)

Valencia is definitely on my 'to visit'-list already!


----------



## Ender (Mar 13, 2006)

The towers (pics by Christler):










































Caltrava's presentation:


























* those towers are proposed since 2004 and the costruction nowadays is difficult (valencian politics are waiting for private investments).


----------



## markcode (Sep 12, 2005)

^^really interesting...
the project seems to be really ambitious...


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Fantastic this City of Arts and Science, fantastic Valencia... amazing city.. kay: :applause:


----------



## Ender (Mar 13, 2006)

Some pics of Valencia tallest buildings (photos by Mr Wolf):

France Tower 115 meters (the white building)

















Aqua building 95-100 meters 

















Hilton hotel 117 meters (by Nestor)


----------



## markcode (Sep 12, 2005)

thanks for the pics!


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Beautiful architecture! I'd love to visit.


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

The city of arts and sciences looks like an expo. The globe also resembles Epcot in World Disney.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

awesome city!!!!


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

Once completed it will be AMAZING!!! :master:


----------



## Ender (Mar 13, 2006)

It is amazing now, but if the towers will be constructed...


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

im beginning to fall in love with valencia


----------



## Carpenter (Apr 19, 2006)

The Arts and Sciences City is a great work and the buidings are very nifty and the my favourite is the the Hemisphere is the more little of those building but i love that organic structure, looks like a great armadillo. But i don't like the most of the talls on the city although the new skyscrapers designed by Calatrava are quite pleasant as well.


----------

